# McCurleys



## cindi (Nov 15, 2007)

I have my vehicle reserved with McCurley's for our upcoming trip to Grand Cayman.

I love the idea of being picked up at the airport and driven to our timeshare, along with the extra tidbits of information one can glean from a local. But I neglected to ask him how we meet up once we get there.

I could always email him, but I kind of hate to bug him when I know that one or more TUGgers have used his service. 

Anyone care to share how this whole thing works?


----------



## Laurie (Nov 16, 2007)

Haven't yet, but we have an upcoming reservation with them as well, for January - I spoke to BA (Beth Ann) on the phone, she said she (or whoever) would be waiting at the airport with our names on a sign! She took flight info.

By the way... if you want a right-hand drive car, request that - not all of them are.


----------



## cindi (Nov 16, 2007)

Laurie said:


> Haven't yet, but we have an upcoming reservation with them as well, for January - I spoke to BA (Beth Ann) on the phone, she said she (or whoever) would be waiting at the airport with our names on a sign! She took flight info.
> 
> By the way... if you want a right-hand drive car, request that - not all of them are.



Thanks! And that is really good information about the right handed car. I had no idea they had otherwise!


----------



## caribbeansun (Nov 16, 2007)

They don't always drive you to your timeshare - you should ask to ensure that they are doing that for you.  They are meeting us at the airport with the car this time - probably because we've rented from them so many times.


----------



## cindi (Nov 16, 2007)

In his email to me he did say that we would be picked up at the airport and driven to Morritts, along with some friendly "chatter" about the area. 

He didn't ask if we wanted a right or left handed car though. All he asked was the number of people in the party.

And I would guess that since you are very well known to him and he knows you know your way around, that is why he is giving you the car at the airport. 

I really appreciate the heads up on McCurleys, btw.


----------



## sernow (Nov 16, 2007)

*Don't use budget*

What ever you do, don't use budget. We had reservations (like alot of other people that day who didn't get a car) and they had no cars when we arrived! They took us next door to a rental place I can't remember the name of now, and this place rented us a car for the same price budget offered. Not as nice a car, but I was thankful at the time. I will NEVER rent from budget again, anywhere in the world.


----------



## ralphd (Nov 17, 2007)

*McCurleys*

BA or McCurley will be at a stand on the right outside the door from baggage claim/customs exit. Normally they will have a small sign with your name on it.
They do not generally offer pickup at the airport unless someone turns a car in at the airport or a regular customer requests the airport pickup.
They have always been there when we arrive, If you do not see them just wait at their booth or ask someone.


----------



## cindi (Nov 17, 2007)

ralphd said:


> *McCurleys*
> 
> BA or McCurley will be at a stand on the right outside the door from baggage claim/customs exit. Normally they will have a small sign with your name on it.
> They do not generally offer pickup at the airport unless someone turns a car in at the airport or a regular customer requests the airport pickup.
> They have always been there when we arrive, If you do not see them just wait at their booth or ask someone.



Uh uh. I had better go reread my email to make sure that is what he said, about picking us up at the airport.   

Who is BA? And thanks for the location to meet up.


----------



## shorts (Nov 17, 2007)

We have used McCurleys for our last 4-5 stays at Morritt's.  BA (Beth  Ann) has met us at the airport with a car.  She has asked if we needed them to transport extra luggage to the resort. Since we usually travel pretty light, we've been able to get everything in the car at the airport. 

We usually get a mid-size car if more than just the two of us.  I am pretty sure that BA said all of thier cars are left hand drive.

Have a great trip. We will be going over President's Week, Feb 2008 and have had our car reserved with McCurleys since May or June.


----------



## Caladezi (Nov 17, 2007)

ralphd said:


> *McCurleys*
> 
> BA or McCurley will be at a stand on the right outside the door from baggage claim/customs exit. Normally they will have a small sign with your name on it.
> They do not generally offer pickup at the airport unless someone turns a car in at the airport or a regular customer requests the airport pickup.
> They have always been there when we arrive, If you do not see them just wait at their booth or ask someone.



Ralph- That section of the airport is closed for construction according to this article.

 Posted: Thu Nov 08, 2007 11:01 am    Post subject: Arrival and Pickup area at GCM Airport is closed......   

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

News from the Cayman Islands for Thursday November 8, 2007 

CAYMAN NET NEWS 

TODAY'S TOP STORIES 
Back To Top News 

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Pick Up Area At Airport Closed 
Published on Thursday, November 8, 2007 


The Cayman Islands Airports Authority advises that the arrival and pick-up area at Owen Roberts International Airport will be closed from Monday, 5 November until mid-December, to facilitate construction of Phase One of the Airport Expansion Programme. 

The public is asked to park in the short-term parking lot when picking up passengers, and should be aware of the traffic control signage to alert drivers of restricted areas. 

The Airports Authority apologises for any inconvenience caused, and will issue updates periodically.


----------



## cindi (Nov 17, 2007)

I re read their email. It says they will pick us up at the airport and take us to Morritts with a limo bus and that we have a Nissan Sentra for our use at the resort.  And that they also pick us up at the resort and drop us off at the departure door.

My kind of service.


----------



## ralphd (Nov 18, 2007)

Caladezi said:


> Ralph- That section of the airport is closed for construction according to this article.
> 
> Posted: Thu Nov 08, 2007 11:01 am    Post subject: Arrival and Pickup area at GCM Airport is closed......
> 
> ...



I forgot about the construction.  I am sure they will have signs directing you to the transportation pickup area. Again, just ask if you cannot locate McCurley's stand.  You will probably see a sign with your name on it.

McCurley's - B.A. and McCurley Greene are the owners.


----------



## Kola (Nov 18, 2007)

cindi said:


> I re read their email. It says they will pick us up at the airport and take us to Morritts with a limo bus and that we have a Nissan Sentra for our use at the resort.  And that they also pick us up at the resort and drop us off at the departure door.
> 
> My kind of service.



Cindi

Would you please post their email ? I am considering using their service next spring. Thanks.

K.


----------



## cindi (Nov 18, 2007)

Kola said:


> Cindi
> 
> Would you please post their email ? I am considering using their service next spring. Thanks.
> 
> K.



Sure. 


mccurley@cwhiptop.com


----------



## GreatGarloo (Nov 18, 2007)

We have rented many times from BA and McCurley.

Emailed with her concerning airport construction, and she said to go towards the other car rental areas (about two short block from airport).   They would be there.  We are arriving on the 30th.

We pick up our car at the airport - we have done it many times.  Since we will be bringing friends, she said she would transport any extra luggage out to the resort.

They used to have a yellow van with McCurley's written on the side - so look for that or a sign with your name.  It is a very small airport, you won't miss BA or McCurley.

You will enjoy McCurley or BA's tour.  It's only about a 45 minute ride.

Have fun.


----------



## Laurie (Nov 19, 2007)

cindi said:


> I re read their email. It says ... that we have a Nissan Sentra for our use at the resort.


I *think* the Nissan Sentras are their right-hand drive cars. I remember that when I asked for a right-hand drive, she switched our reservation from one make of car to another, to accommodate the request - I didn't jot it down but that sounds correct.


----------



## caribbeansun (Nov 19, 2007)

Nope - most of their cars are left-hand drive but the right-hand drive aren't any particular make and definitely not exclusively Sentras.

It's really not a big deal either way - you get used to driving on the left side and you get used to driving sitting on the right side.


----------



## cindi (Nov 20, 2007)

We aren't arriving until March, so the construction should be over by then.  Hopefully. 

This could really be an adventure if we have to drive on the left AND on the opposite side of the car.

Reminds me of when we were in Bermuda. We rented a scooter and drove on the left~!


----------



## Skinsfan1311 (Nov 20, 2007)

cindi said:


> I re read their email. It says they will pick us up at the airport and take us to Morritts with a limo bus and that we have a Nissan Sentra for our use at the resort.  And that they also pick us up at the resort and drop us off at the departure door.
> 
> My kind of service.



Amen!    We used 'em for our last trip, and will be doing so again, for an upcoming trip in June.   It is very convenient, especially for a first time visitor.   BA is a sweetheart!


----------



## Kola (Nov 20, 2007)

cindi said:


> We aren't arriving until March, so the construction should be over by then.  Hopefully.
> 
> This could really be an adventure if we have to drive on the left AND on the opposite side of the car.
> 
> Reminds me of when we were in Bermuda. We rented a scooter and drove on the left~!



Cindi
Thanks for posting the email. I have already received their response re airport pick up and/or car rental. We are too old to drive a scooter ! BTW, we will be there in Febr., well before you !

Kola


----------



## cindi (Nov 20, 2007)

Kola said:


> Cindi
> Thanks for posting the email. I have already received their response re airport pick up and/or car rental. We are too old to drive a scooter ! BTW, we will be there in Febr., well before you !
> 
> Kola



I am glad they got back to you so quickly. I have had very prompt replies from them as well.

You will have to report back on your experiences for me.


----------



## cindi (Nov 20, 2007)

Kola said:


> Cindi
> Thanks for posting the email. I have already received their response re airport pick up and/or car rental. We are too old to drive a scooter ! BTW, we will be there in Febr., well before you !
> 
> Kola



Oh, and we are also too old to drive a scooter anymore.      LOL


----------



## Kola (Nov 21, 2007)

caribbeansun said:


> Nope - most of their cars are left-hand drive but the right-hand drive aren't any particular make and definitely not exclusively Sentras.
> 
> It's really not a big deal either way - you get used to driving on the left side and you get used to driving sitting on the right side.



What kind of car insurance is mandatory on Gr.C. (like PL, PD, etc.) ?
Does anyone happen to know if personal car insurance policies that normally provide car rental coverage in the USA, Canada, etc., are recognised on car rentals on Cayman Isl. or do you have to buy their local car insurance at inflated cost ?

K.


----------



## Laurie (Nov 21, 2007)

What I gather or remember from trying to figure this out some weeks ago:

Certain Visa cards cover the usual collision damage to the car itself.

As far as liability to other entities, which many car companies in other locales include in their rentals: not necessarily included on Grand Cayman.

McCurleys includes this in their price, whereas some other car companies on Grand Cayman do not, and display it as an extra charge. I did price-shop, and partly for this reason, McCurleys came out as the best deal.


----------



## cindi (Nov 21, 2007)

I did ask about insurance when I was corresponding with them. 

If your CC covers collision, then the rest is covered with the rental. 
That was a big relief for me. I am always worried about the whole insurance issue, and had never rented a vehicle out of the US before. 

Well, not counting the scooter in Bermuda that is.    I guess we didn't worry about all the insurance stuff back then, or else maybe we took the extra coverage. No idea at this point. 

If memory serves, there is like an extra $5 for a drivers license there, and somehow that is also facilitated by McCurley.


----------



## jtridle (Nov 21, 2007)

Liability insurance is extremely cheap in G.C. and it is the collission that is much more expensive.  Just the opposite of the U.S. which I guess proves what a litigious society we are.  Anyway, when we go to G.C., and we just did in Sept., we take out their liability insurance which I believe was about $10 day (I am away from home and don't have my records here to verify).  We have taken out an American Express special insurance, which I can't remember what it is called, but it costs about $24.95 for collision coverage and you must put it on your American Express credit card (not another cc) when you pick up the car.  It only gets charged to your credit card however if, when you check the car back in to the car rental agency, you leave it on the American Express credit card.  So what you can do is give the AE cc when you pick up the car.  When you return the car, if no damage occurred to the vehicle, you can switch the charges to another cc.  If there was damage, then leave it on the AE cc.  Yes, it is sneaky.  Somebody else told me that this is the way they do it and I tried it.  It worked.  We had no damage to the car so put it on another card upon return.  I can now know that this $24.95 collission coverage will cover my next car rental, if I need it to.


----------



## Rod in Louisiana (Nov 21, 2007)

jtridle said:


> Liability insurance is extremely cheap in G.C. and it is the collission that is much more expensive. Just the opposite of the U.S. which I guess proves what a litigious society we are. Anyway, when we go to G.C., and we just did in Sept., we take out their liability insurance which I believe was about $10 day (I am away from home and don't have my records here to verify). We have taken out an American Express special insurance, which I can't remember what it is called, but it costs about $24.95 for collision coverage and you must put it on your American Express credit card (not another cc) when you pick up the car. It only gets charged to your credit card however if, when you check the car back in to the car rental agency, you leave it on the American Express credit card. So what you can do is give the AE cc when you pick up the car. When you return the car, if no damage occurred to the vehicle, you can switch the charges to another cc. If there was damage, then leave it on the AE cc. Yes, it is sneaky. Somebody else told me that this is the way they do it and I tried it. It worked. We had no damage to the car so put it on another card upon return. I can now know that this $24.95 collission coverage will cover my next car rental, if I need it to.


 
We also use the Amex policy. It covers collision damage, medical payments and property damage for a continuous period of either 30 or 40 days (I can't remember which). When we were there in June, we rented through Andy's and took their liability coverage, at $6 USD per day.


----------

